# Baby Pictures



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Found these at Petsmart...tagged as 'Dinosaur Eels'. They had 5....I bought them all! Probably _Polypterus senegalus_ but I'll have to wait a while to tell for sure! They're already ravenously devouring bloodworms! Biggest one is about 2 inches long at most.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats awesome









I have one too


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

they are little beautys, the pic is nice too...


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Just have to LOVE this face!!!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats a nice pic!...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i thought senegals were a tan color, no white/stripes?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

They are when they're sub-adults. These are so young that they still have their hatchling coloration...at least that's what I figure. There aren't any _Polypterus_ that have long horizontal stripes as adults. Everything else about them says _P. senegalus_ but I guess I'll just have to be patient to find out for sure. I've kept many _Polypterus_ over the years but I've NEVER seen them this small before!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet oics man, looks like senegalus


----------

